# Anybody Here like Old Kung FU Movies?



## TxBuilder (Dec 3, 2009)

I recently got into the Dragon Series with Bruce Lee. Anybody Else?


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Dec 3, 2009)

Ooooooooooh yea, big time. I recently found this shop around me that sells 3 DVDs for 25$ so I've been building my collection like crazy.

Bruce Lee is where I started too, but once you really start getting into it there are so many great movies out there. The Shaw Brothers are a name to look out for. They produced and directed many many cult classics. 

Let me see if I can name all the kung-fu films I own off the top of my head:

Fists of Fury
Enter the Dragon
Game of Death
Shaolin Master Killer
Return of the Master Killer
Disciples of the Master Killer
One-Armed Swordsman
The Original One-Armed Swordsman
Five Deadly Venoms
Killer Army
Seven Grand Masters
Mystery of Chessboxing
Legendary Weapons of Kung-Fu
Chocolate 
IP Man

All except the last two are from the 70s and 80s. I highly recommend Shaolin Master Killer, Return of the Master Killer, 5 Deadly Venoms, and IP Man. IP Man is the story of the guy who trained Bruce Lee. The story is highly exaggerated for film but amazing nonetheless.

Do you like Samurai films too? IFC plays some classics on Saturday mornings.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Dec 3, 2009)

I like to watch old "B" movies.  These are movies that were made with a very low budget.

If you ever get a chance, see "Plan 9 from Outer Space".  It's a science fiction movie about a space craft that comes to Earth.  Apparantly, the space creatures can make the dead come back to life, and everyone starts getting attacked by zombies.  Kewl.

The film was made by Ed Wood, Jr., one of the best directors of B movies.  Ed had some film of Bela Lugosi that he planned to use in another film he was making, but Bela died suddenly and Ed Wood realized that he didn't have enough footage of Bela Lugosi to use for anything else.  So, he put his footage of Bela Lugosi in Plan 9 from Outer Space, and listed Bela Lugosi as starring in the film.  The clip of Bela Lugosi is completely out of place in the film, and it's like you turned the channel on a TV for a few seconds where the Bela Lugosi footage is, but Ed figured having Bela in his film so soon after his death would fill the theatres.

The stiffest actor you ever saw in your life, a ex-professional wrestler called "Tor Johnson" played the Police Captain.  This guys was the worst actor you could possibly imagine.  He read his lines like he was reading them off a card.  He wouldn't move while reading his line, cus that took more talent than he could muster.  But, after the police captain got killed by zombies and came back to life himself as a zombie himself, Tor was "zombie perfection"...he made the best zombie you could imagine.







Now THAT'S entertainment.
Tor Johnson sucked as an actor, but was absolutely brilliant as a "zombie".

Another great "B" movie is "Nude on the Moon" produced in 1961.  Back then, pornography laws prevented film makers from showing nude women in their films.  But, there was an exception for medical films and films depicting nudist colonies because such films were considered to be "educational".

Nude on the Moon is about a scientist that builds a rocket ship by himself in his back yard.  He blasts off for the Moon, and makes it there in a few minutes.  And, what does he find on the Moon?  A nudist camp!  And, the entire next hour and 40 minutes of the movie shows nude Moon-women posing, sunbathing, frolicking in the meadow, etc., you know, Moon-women-type activities.


It's not a good B Movie if the lip movement is synchronized with the sound track or if you can't see the wires holding up the flying saucers.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 4, 2009)

I love Ed Wood Jr. I sit down to watch Plan 9 every six months or so when the wife goes out. I was into Jackie Chan in my youthier days. I also got real big into Kurosawa. Ran is one of my all time favorites.

Akira Kurosawa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Dec 4, 2009)

From Plan 9 to Kurosawa. This thread is now covering the full spectrum of film, haha. Those old B movies are good but only in small doses.

How about Vincent Price movies? He's my all-time favorite horror film actor.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 4, 2009)

The pit and the pendulum is gold. Combined my love for Vincent Price with my love of Poe. MY mother really liked Price.


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Dec 7, 2009)

^Yea that was a great one. Diary of A Madman is my personal favorite. Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't Pit & And The Pendulum 1/3 of a 3-part film that was all Poe adaptations. I seem to remember Price playing the main character in CasK of Amotillado as well.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 8, 2009)

I believe so but I've only seen it out of context.


----------



## COGarageMan (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't know what it is, but I could never get into old kung fu movies. I've always been a big fan of horror movies though, one of my favorites being Evil Dead.


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Dec 9, 2009)

Evil Dead is an excellent cult classic. The sequel, Evil Dead 2, which is basically a remake is even better IMO, and the 3rd installment, Army of Darkness is tops. It has to be the only trilogy where the movies get better with each installment.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Dec 9, 2009)

Godzilla and his friends plan a kickass weekend trip.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 10, 2009)

COGarageMan said:


> I don't know what it is, but I could never get into old kung fu movies. I've always been a big fan of horror movies though, one of my favorites being Evil Dead.



Have you seen Drag Me to Hell yet? Raimi at it again.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 10, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Godzilla and his friends plan a kickass weekend trip.



They invited me but I have plans.


----------



## frozenstar (Dec 16, 2009)

I really love the IP Man movie! Good story and kung fu moves!  I heard that it is really a true story and IP Man was one of the mentors of Bruce Lee.  

Anyway, I also love Kung Fu Panda!


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Dec 16, 2009)

^From what I've read, some elements of it are true, but much of the story is embellished and dramatized from the screen. 

I heard they're making a sequel that will show him training a young Bruce Lee.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't even heard of it. I'm looking into getting a copy now.


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Dec 21, 2009)

Yea, I'd never heard of it either. It was on in the place where I pick these up and the one fight scene I watched there was enough to make me buy it.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 22, 2009)

That's awesome. Some times Movie Store employees have good taste. Sometimes.


----------

